# Potty training decisions???



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of how I will train my puppy (haven't gotten him yet, but we are getting closer)
Should I train him to go in a litter box (like the wiz i saw here) or to go outside??? :smilie_tischkante: 

He is going on pee pads now, but I would prefer to use a box. I think this will work better than outside for me.

Can you send me ideas of how you also trained him to go in the box or a thread link for training? :thumbsup: 
Which is your preference for boxes also???

Thanks,
 
Joanne


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Why don't you just use the pee pad in the box? 

You train your dog to go potty where you want them to by taking them there, staying with them, and rewarding them when they go in the right place. You have to prevent them from making mistakes by confining them and putting them on a schedule. If you browse through, there are many threads about potty training on this board. Read through...you'll get an idea of the different ways it can be done.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Purina Second Nature makes an excellent sized litter box that I use. I use pine pellets though over pee pads. Pee pads need changed alot more often in box and are expensive. I spend $7 on a 40lb bag of pine pellets that they use for horse stalls. You can get this product at any feed store for livestock. Whats great about pine pellets is they will not hurt your pup if they taste it, very good at hiding odor, and turns to dust when it gets wet. I empty my box out every 5 days, and its sooooooo easy, and the most inexpensive way to do it. Doing a litter box is nice in case its raining outside, snowing or just plain cold or hot. Its also great if you ever leave, you don't ever have to worry about your pup because the litter box is right next to him. If you want more details on set up, and how to train, and get this done email me.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Why don't you just use the pee pad in the box?
> 
> You train your dog to go potty where you want them to by taking them there, staying with them, and rewarding them when they go in the right place. You have to prevent them from making mistakes by confining them and putting them on a schedule. If you browse through, there are many threads about potty training on this board. Read through...you'll get an idea of the different ways it can be done.[/B]


thanks I will check the threads for the best boxes


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We use a potty box - outdoors! We don't have a yard, just decks and the one on the lower level is covered (we use it exclusively in case of rain). Our potty box has real grass in it, its from www.petapotty.com in case you want to check it out. Good luck!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

When we first got Bianca we started training her outside. She was only about 2 lbs at the time and the grass was up to her neck. When we took her out to pee in the morning she would come back all wet from the dew. When it rained, she refused to go out at all. That's when we started training her inside. We put 2 peepads side by side against the wall in the laundry room so that she can walk back and forth on them. We spotted the pads with her pee and then later with pop so that she would smell and know that that's where she needed to go. Every time we took her there we used our command words of "do peepee" or "do cacca" and clapped and gave her treats when she did her business, after a while it stuck. Now when its time to go to bed all I have to do is say "Bianca peepee time" and she goes straight to the laundry room and goes even if its a quarter size stain. For us it worked out well. I know the peepads can be expensive but I buy mine by the 30 lb box on Ebay and there's around 300 in the box and last me anywhere between 3 & 4 months. They're irregulars but I've yet to see anything irregular about them. If buying on ebay just make sure its the 30 lb box, because there's a few sellers there whole pads are worthless. Let me know if you need the sellers address.

I have a friend who uses a litterbox, but we didn't want her tracking cat litter thru the house.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

When we first got Bianca we started training her outside. She was only about 2 lbs at the time and the grass was up to her neck. When we took her out to pee in the morning she would come back all wet from the dew. When it rained, she refused to go out at all. That's when we started training her inside. We put 2 peepads side by side against the wall in the laundry room so that she can walk back and forth on them. We spotted the pads with her pee and then later with pop so that she would smell and know that that's where she needed to go. Every time we took her there we used our command words of "do peepee" or "do cacca" and clapped and gave her treats when she did her business, after a while it stuck. Now when its time to go to bed all I have to do is say "Bianca peepee time" and she goes straight to the laundry room and goes even if its a quarter size stain. For us it worked out well. I know the peepads can be expensive but I buy mine by the 30 lb box on Ebay and there's around 300 in the box and last me anywhere between 3 & 4 months. They're irregulars but I've yet to see anything irregular about them. If buying on ebay just make sure its the 30 lb box, because there's a few sellers there whose pads are sold by the number and not the weight and they're absolutely worthless. Let me know if you need the good sellers address.

I have a friend who uses a litterbox for her yorkie, but we didn't want Bianca tracking cat litter thru the house.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

When u use Pine litter, it is not fine granuels that would track all over, they are actual pellets. Just wanted you to know. I have no problem with any litter around my house, just in the box. I hope this helps. I am not trying to push using litter on you, but it is so much less work then pee pee pads and is odorless. Like I said, I change his box every 5 days, and pick out the poopy, and flush down the potty. I have used both pads and litter, and its just my opinion that the litter is easier.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

in my opinion, it's MUCH easier to use a pad in a box than to use litter. all you have to do is fold up the pad and toss it... i found the litter to be a headache. mini eats EVERYTHING in sight, so that wasn't an option for her, but i did try it with massimo and not only did it make a mess (it stuck to his feet), it was a PITA to clean out. 
with the pad- the bottom of the box is always clean. 

as for the box, i just used a smaller cat litter box with the rim that snaps on. i just cut one side of the rim off (leaving the part that snaps on the bottom). i use the rim to snap the pad in place. i'm telling you, it works wonders! it gives massimo a vertical surface to pee on, which is what i was looking for since he lifted at such a young age. that way it keeps everything neatly on the pad and i don't have to worry about misses. lol. 
also- massimo won't use any type of enclosed box, so that's why i had to create my own...lol.

mini just uses a pad on the floor of my bathroom. no box needed. lol


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas - they are good and I will think it over.  
Definitely going to use something inside, it will make it easier for all.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie goes both outside and inside on a piddle pad. It is so nice!!! I love the pads!!! My family has always had cats, so i don't like the idea of litter because I always hated doing the cat litter.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

I was using pee pad folded in 1/2 in a doggy litter box- found that she'd pee fine in it but wouldn't poop- took pee pad out and opened it up on floor and now she'll go poop on it as well- problem was- there wasn't enough room for her to room around sniffing in circles to find "her chosen spot" on it. now if she'd just go there by herself and go- I know her poop schedule now- so i just take her to it and wait till she goes- if she's locked in the bathroom (good size bathroom in master bedroom) she will go there on pee pad and no where else- but our house is so huge that she tends to go under coffee table or behind couch- so back to watching over her every move and not letting her have any free will of the house!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I was using pee pad folded in 1/2 in a doggy litter box- found that she'd pee fine in it but wouldn't poop- took pee pad out and opened it up on floor and now she'll go poop on it as well- problem was- there wasn't enough room for her to room around sniffing in circles to find "her chosen spot" on it. now if she'd just go there by herself and go- I know her poop schedule now- so i just take her to it and wait till she goes- if she's locked in the bathroom (good size bathroom in master bedroom) she will go there on pee pad and no where else- but our house is so huge that she tends to go under coffee table or behind couch- so back to watching over her every move and not letting her have any free will of the house![/B]


Oh i have the same problem! I have to make sure everyone potties before they are let out of 'their' room other wise there is no telling where I'll find their little 'surprises' Caira is quite fond of going udner the kitchen tables -drives me NUTS!! :smpullhair: But it's my fault for letting her run around the house before going potty, I know that!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522767
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:innocent: Oh, now we know where Mateo got it from...he got it from his Aunty Caira! :HistericalSmiley: 

Hehe! Even when he does his business on the pads, he still will save a little for under the table.
:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

okay, so in conclusion- remove all tables from house! we eat at the counter anyways!

and how old are your guys still going in the house? hoping young- just not potty trained all the way?

has anyone tried that spray to spray on things where you don't want them to go? does it ruin your carpet- like discolor it? I was told by a friend, can't remember the brand, that a spot remover actually like bleeched thier carpet.- i'll tell you thougn if you can find someone or buy into the company yourself- Melaluca products- the prespot laundry removes everything- clothes as well as carpet stuff!!! it's just totally amazing stuff!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an update. Clifford now uses potty outside. Only uses his box when we are gone. Its been nice having him trained both ways.


----------

